# Piltatus PC-6 Short landing



## sunny91 (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good work,,,,

Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

Same principal as the C-130, just reverse the prop pitch and rev it up.
Comes in handy for "backing the aircraft up", too.

Charles


----------

